# Say Bye Bye To China Phones



## rosemolr (Oct 26, 2008)

Say bye bye to china phones.Indian Telecoms department had decided to ban china phones in India bye Rejecting the phone's request to register in any mobile network.Reason for the ban is that it have no imie  and hence tracing of these phones will not be possible.The imie no of these kinda phones are easily editable too.So for the national security, not only china phones any mobile phone without proper imie will be useless.

May Rest in Peace Crapy ugly F%*&^&% China phones...


Souce:Malayala Manorama NewsPaper


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 26, 2008)

Very Good move


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

Give the exact link for the source.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 26, 2008)

@ thinkfree..I just read it in our daily newspaper malayala manorama.Then i think about share the news in here too.I will look in their website whether the news is available there too.if yes i will post the source.The news is genuine..ask Any mallu who read malayalam newspaper.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome move


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

already posted...


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 26, 2008)

good move!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

this is extraordinary news and move by gov...

i was thinking of this for some time ...

more over china want to fill our nation with plastic.. and waste of thiers... who needs em..

but the ones who will be affected will be ones who have bought it .. coz they are mostly lower middle class people who would have bought those phones with great difficuty and now when they find it they cant use .. it will come as a lightening for them...

but this really great.... on the ground of imie , national security , environmental way...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 26, 2008)

What if they fill in a fake imei?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2008)

Its nothing extraordinary :/

Its just the way to watch out for security reasons. Sometimes its required to trace the location of a perpetrator to save lives.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> What if they fill in a fake imei?




i was also thinking of this 

the blackmarket can always come up with some solution for these ones...
lets see


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

simple, chinese mobile phones with IMEI number lock into India market. They will always find ways to sell product in mass markets like India and Japan.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

dude ^^ wht are saying ?? i dont get u?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

What I mean is that chinese manufacturers will release mobiles with fixed IMEI number like Nokia/SE/... 

That way they will not be banned


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah..you people are right..Surely they will find some other solution to withstand in the market..else they will F%^$ Up


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 26, 2008)

rosemolr said:


> @ thinkfree..I just read it in our daily newspaper malayala manorama.Then i think about share the news in here too.I will look in their website whether the news is available there too.if yes i will post the source.The news is genuine..ask Any mallu who read malayalam newspaper.



I am not doubting the genuineness of news, I just want to know if it's implementation has started or not.
Related news: 
DoT to bar calls from Chinese phones      POSTED THERE ON THIS FORUM
Chinese mobiles: New terror weapon
Made-in-China phones banned in Pak


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 26, 2008)

@thinkfee..ok..It was Just a Misunderstanding


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> What I mean is that chinese manufacturers will release mobiles with fixed IMEI number like Nokia/SE/...
> 
> That way they will not be banned




i doubt it bro..

1.) they are MASS PRODUCING IT ... its not like nokia or se or moto ( they are spamming the world with cheap phones)

2.) I think ( i think ) they may need to procure some licenses  inorder give unique IMEI no to each phone ( i am not sure on this point though )

3.) just tell me some one , if they are going to give imei no .. wont it make a phone liable to induce copyrights, patents , which will agian make the phone price jump out of roof


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ Not license. They have to submit the phone design and h/w info to FCC for getting approval to manufacture the phone.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good strategy.

Hope it holds rock solid & loopholes if any found get fixed.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 26, 2008)

at least they have think'ed  about it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Not license. They have to submit the phone design and h/w info to FCC for getting approval to manufacture the phone.



ok if they are going to submit tol these FCC or any org for approval then along with it they should provide all the respective patent and other stuff.... 

so they cant install unique IMEI no to phones...

one thing customers can do is install IMEI no available over the net.. i mean the hacked ones and install it ....

i think thats how these blackmarket guys gona do...

take for eg.. they could easily get IMEI no they sell from the original piece... so if they sell 500 original , they could repliciate the IMEI no. which is i think will be printed on the side of the box...


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 27, 2008)

How could they Manufacture a phone in this cheap rate..?Here in Kochi A crapy phone is available for Rs600/-.How could they include all these features in this much amount..?Touch Screen,Bluetooth,a circuit board,PF( a device in the board which catches the signal to Phone)which is also costly..Sometimes i Wonder about it!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

rosemolr said:


> How could they Manufacture a phone in this cheap rate..?Here in Kochi A crapy phone is available for Rs600/-.How could they include all these features in this much amount..?Touch Screen,Bluetooth,a circuit board,PF( a device in the board which catches the signal to Phone)which is also costly..Sometimes i Wonder about it!




no patent fee, license fee for all those technology involved in the phone ...

remmebr one thing though .. manufacturing all gadgets, electronic items are damn cheapp.... only thing that rises the price is are those licenses, patents etc...

thats why they are able to give u cheap phones


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Move.. I second It
It should also put to rest every tom dick and harry's request for the best china phone on this forum


----------



## Renny (Oct 27, 2008)

Chinese mobiles are filled with higly toxic chemicals like Lead(more than permitted levels) etc., and even radiation hazard is more in this phones, time to scrap this these crappy phones.


----------



## din (Oct 27, 2008)

People are worried on E-waste and other stuff. China is number one culprit. Exporting lowest quality products and materials all over the world. Not just the phones but everything.

Blame the countries (including India and US) for allowing import of these cheap low quality products from China. All these will become waste in a short time.

I am not against China or any other country, but products from China are really bad and of low quality, no doubt in that.


----------



## utsav (Oct 27, 2008)

lol. I read this news around a week back in dainik jagran


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree.
They sell their products at very cheap rates, which result in people buying them in more quantity than they actually need, and their life time is nothing as compared to branded phones. Both these factors result in increase in e-waste most of which is dumped in India.
Their SAR ratings are also more than the prescribed limits.


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 27, 2008)

But these middle class people are more attracted to these kinda crapy electronic gadgets made in china and they are promoting the sale of these craps in our market.How can we completely remove their products in our country.once i Bought a CFL light made in china which cost me only 40rs but it cannot last for one day..and same case in their AA batteries..what do you think guys..?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it implemented? Would have been great if it was.. Coz i hate the loudspeaker..


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya..The Loud Speaker sucks Like anything..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ One of the lodest and clearest sounds I have heard from any mobile phone are from the chinese ones.  Though yeah, overall they suck; as I have realised...

And yeah; what about fake IMEIs? What if the faked IMEI is of someone who is genuinely using his new iPhone?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^  then u'll be having few probs with the law.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 29, 2008)

i don't trust chinese phones...cheap build, poor touch response


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 29, 2008)

how many digit members own china phones..?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Very less IMO.. most are aware and not comfortable with the trade-offs.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 30, 2008)

OK these China phones are just a show-off material and they hardly last 1 month with no warranty at all.

A friend of mine had bought a touchscreen phone for 5k. Of course, it was a crappy Chinese maal. It hardly worked for a month. There was no warranty. So that was the end.

Stay away from this Chinese mobile and your life will be much more peaceful!


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 30, 2008)

Applause... Applause...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

din said:
			
		

> but products from China are really bad and of low quality, no doubt in that.


Products from China are NOT bad and of low quality. There are many companies that make excellent products... Take *Lenovo* for example. GM, AirBus, etc have their manufacturing units in China. And just to tell you; YOU get what you pay for.  If you pay for a good product which demands a premium(lenovo Lappies for Eg); you will NOT regret it as it will be of good quality. 
If you choose to pay less; either you are left with less features OR less quality. Manufacturers like Nokia/SE are giving us less features; cheap-china phones trade off quality. 
And of course; you might be knowing that GFX cards from Nvidia are also fabricated in Taiwan. HTC is a taiwanese company. So is Acer.. The list is endless, only that I remember less. And as far as I believe China and Taiwan are virtually one for most of us..


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Agree With iron man's statement coz..i'am quiet satisfied with ma lenovo lappy..it just rocks..especially in the case of stability and battery backup


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ I agree with the above two posts.

Not *all* Chinese products are of bad / low quality. But this applies only to those cheapo mobile and some other cheapo electronics like that.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Bye Bye


----------



## j_h (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with the above  post


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 5, 2008)

all china phone retailers are dumping their stock at very cheap prices


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah its a great time to buy china phones. I picked one up just for the music. Its a very cheap investment when it comes to carrying around portable music. Two batteries, and they last long. But the phone is of terrible quality. Not the sound, everything else. I wish they hadn't tried to put so many things into the phone. Like do away with the touchscreen and put in a good speaker or something. 
Anyway, I think that they are banning china phones because here the quality difference does not make people think too much... no matter how much worse the quality is, if you are moving through 2 phones a year or something, people are bound to buy china phones, and this just put a lot of pressure on the manufacturers. Seen their ads lately? 
I think its a good thing. But remember that a lot of phones are manufactured in china, they have something for all markets. Just wish they could come out with really loud portable mp3 players for something like two grand. That would be awesome. 

Without a touchscreen.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

Anorion said:
			
		

> Just wish they could come out with really loud portable mp3 players for something like two grand.


I am somewhat against this. It implies that one is bound to meet a half-headed idiot around the corner who just doesnt feel like wearing his earphone. Am totally against noise/loudness in portable devices. Despite them having good quality sound, I both love/hate them for the loudness. 

BTW as you have the phone; could you spare some time to write a good review on it? Covering all the essentials. MOST of us are unaware about the chinses phones. It'll be much appreciated if you could help us with the truth. ..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2008)

the good stuff>
-The sound. Good on long outdoor trips, like a trek, to listen to music, and let a lot of other people listen to the music. 
-The two sim cards is VERY helpful

The really really bad stuff>
-The USB chord does not work, and there is no way to find the driver, as the phone does not have a brand. 
-The navigtion is confusing and buggy, like the shutdown option in vista is a submenu away - the same here, everything is in a sub sub sub sub menu, so you have to navigate through a lot of options before you get something done
-the touchscreen is horrible, and the phone cannot differentiate between a t, an r and a y when you are using the touchscreen to compose a message.  
-the minimum volume setting for the ringtone is LOUD, so you cannot use it in a workplace, or anywhere else for that matter unless you want to startle people
-All the games in the phone are some obscure chinese games
-the default settings in the SMS are chinese charechters
-This is probably the most irritating - calls are dropped, missed calls dont show up, and outgoing calls suddenly end for no reason
-the feathertouch keypad is very irritating, if you hold the phone against your ear, the phone presses keys at random. Once I was calling a friend, and my GnR callertune got changed to some bollywood song I had never heard
-the usb connection used is its own lame@** propriety thing, and the contacts are pretty cheap. THe charger got spoilt in less than a week, and you have to stick to the substandard earphones, as better ones are not available in the market for that kind of a connection. 

I brought it only because I trek regularly and its great to listen to in the outdoors. Its LOUD.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Oh! Well. My friends phone has a good keypad. And with it there's mini-USB. Also there's an onscreen keyboard so you dont have to depend on the lousy handwriting recognition.. recognition is bad as you say? maybe because the processors, ram are too less..

I understand that as you were unable to connect it with a PC; few things could not be checked.
How about video playback? How about high bitrate (320kbps) mp3s? How about GPRS, were you able to configure it manually?


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 6, 2008)

? to Anorion...How about the battery backup..Please specify both standby time and talk time


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2008)

Recognition is horrible. This is just the software. Nice and proper o's come out as e's. I cannot see how the confusion can happen. Talk time is 4.5 hours on my battery, stand by time is 36 hours. There are two batteries in the box though. This varies heavily between models though, the specs on the box don't match the specs of the model. I am not sure if I got the right box too. 

The screen is pretty bad, but it can handle high bitrate videos. The videos have to be stored in the video folder for the thing to work. The same goes for songs and other media files as well. The phone can handle a hour and a half long mp3 file without any effort. Starts up smoothly, and plays back smoothly too. That's a definate plus point. 

One bad thing I forgot to mention - the camera is horrible. There is even a fake camera in the front just for show or kicks or whatever. Really really bad camera. 

GPRS works, can be configured, but there is a very strange browser, so I discontinued. There is no option to put in any software or anything. 

My recommendation== even for the sound, by an XpressMusic or sonyerricson walkman phones. Don't buy a china unless you want something particularly loud.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Nah, aint buying any of those sh1t!  Why did you in first place? You could have got yourself a nice Nokia although with low features. 

Camera is VGA in most models. Though the pixels are extrapolated in most to give 1.3MP, 2MP pictures. I even saw a 5MP one with true VGA resolution, online. 
GPRS works? Good Though.  And yeah, with no JAVA and such a browser; GPRS is pretty much useless other than e-mails. Heard that due to limited resources; even loading a web-page (like the td forum) is very very laggy and unusable?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2008)

It's better not to fall for these, instead get a good phone from reputed brand. 
These days you can get a really good phone at Rs.5k.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2008)

abt a year ago......i got a mp3.mp4 player -chinese for around 1000........it had its box written with 4GB memory capacity......even the vendor showed in xplorer was4gb..............i donno after a month.........when i formatted the player  memory.......it showed just 218MB.........damn i was cheated.........donno by some trick player initially showed the capacity as 4GB...........after formatting become 218MB!!

as usual the quality is liitle awful...........but if luck persists these product work good..........it doesn;t recognize specific bitrates........the usb cable is mysterious
.........once my player display started blinking.........the after connecting to usb................became nornal(low battery prob)

atleast 1 repair has to be surely done for these products

u will have good adventure with chinese products

hmm......this is how china mal survvvive.........by cheating


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Well I have had *great* experiences with chinese MP3/WMA and PMPs. 

I have one 128 MB MP3 (they are called _s1 mp3's_ ) thats working since last 4 years. 

I also used a PMP with video/music  player, FM Radio, 1.3MP camera, QVGA video recording, external stereo speakers, support for 2 headphones, 2 pieces of earphones, 2 batteries bundled, miniUSB datacable, charger, 2.6inch QVGA Screen, E-Book reader with support for *.txt and *.pwi. 512 MB inbuilt, SD Card support. Thats with my sister right now. 2 years used with absolutely no problems. And trust me, sound quality aint bad as everybody likes to yell about. 

The thing is, when such stuff were originally introduced in the grey market here, the ones available were of good quality. But NOW, all the lot is filled with seri0us crAp.  

I mean, the look/feel of the chinese mp3s and mp4s that were available a few years ago has entirely changed. I can hold a chinese mp3 and tell whether its good or not; they simply dont have the good plastic, paint, weight(important factor) that a good product could have. And trust me, it wasnt the same story earlier...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah if you are careful, china pmps are a great tradeoff.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 8, 2008)

which is their target to sell all these things in bulk..how the retailers get all these crappy products without tax,bill blah blah...sometimes i used to wonder about it..it might be some kind of smuggling..once ma bro told me singapore is also their target place to dump all these craps


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ But unlike here; in Singapore many of them are CHeap as well as with warranty.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 9, 2008)

warranty! These Craps are not lasting for even one month so how could they give guarantee


----------



## xtremegforce (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a pretty good move by the gov. should have been done a long time back. These phones do provide a lot of attractive feature set compared to the Branded one but thee\re are a lot of safety issues which have been sidelined.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 16, 2008)

is there any tentative date for this ???


----------



## extasean8 (Nov 17, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> What if they fill in a fake imei?


 ya, could find ways around it. i guess that explains why i only see paki's now in the market.


----------



## priyan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think this rule is not fully implemented in INDIA. Because in my city i am seeing more than 50 China mobile owners everyday. Also one of my friend who running a Mobile shop selling atleast 10 China Mobile phones every day.


----------



## manish646 (Nov 19, 2008)

ya i am very much impressed by the move
very gr8 move indeed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

China phones are 100% pure pirated material. Looks ascamabin laden or ISI is planning on doing some serious stuff by using this china stuff. JUST MY THOUGHT NO OFFENCE OR ANYTHING.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 24, 2008)

Sometimes i wonder why most of  these china stuff are just craps..( except lenovo lappy..coz i own one         )


----------



## din (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Lenovo is the only exception !

I have 3 Viewsonic LCD monitors here. The first one 17 inch is pretty good, build quality is excellent and I love it. The last one I bought (19 inch) is crappy, I mean just by looking itself, we know the build quality is very poor. This is same for almost all companies.

Lenovo might be keeping the standards just coz of some agreements with IBM.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 26, 2008)

lenovo rocks..Especially in stability and battery backup..you won't believe..ma lap never went crash.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally the directive is being implemented. HT too reported it  yesterday and *tech2.in.com/india/news/mobile-phones/india-to-shut-off-25-mil.-mobiles-in-january/55081/0 as well. They will stop working Jan 06, 2009 onwards.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Finally the directive is being implemented. HT too reported it  yesterday and *tech2.in.com/india/news/mobile-phones/india-to-shut-off-25-mil.-mobiles-in-january/55081/0 as well. They will stop working Jan 06, 2009 onwards.


Hope it is implemented successfully.


----------



## Musicmaker23 (Dec 23, 2008)

i'm really doubtful the chinese companies will come out with reliable phones with proper imei numbers...
good move by the government if it intends to see it through...

@thinkfree: thanks for mentioning the e-waste... people have started to go thru these phones like tissues thanks to their low prices & the amount of waste produced is unbearable considering india's problems with dealing with it!


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 23, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Hope it is implemented successfully.



Implementation would be successful, but most probably workarounds to get their phone working will be available to phone owners soon.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Implementation would be successful, but most probably workarounds to get their phone working will be available to phone owners soon.


Even so, how much does the owner lose (if his china phone is locked)? 2-3K at the most? Consumers should understand security is crucial, after which comes practicality, features, etc.
But I bet they would not get as much features in a regular 2-3K phone as much as they would in a china phone, that would cause some probs


----------



## sibot (Dec 23, 2008)

Tentative date is by 7th January, as far as I remember, or April Next year. I know theres a huge difference between the two, but I can't really recall the exact date I read in the newspaper.

Anyway, I'm glad they're going to phase out these obnoxious excuse of a phone. Its really pissing off when you see someone pop out his Chinese cellphone and blasts his music on it. Keep it simple, keep it real. I'd rather have a phone with no camera, no colors, no features than have a Chinese fake.



thewisecrab said:


> Hope it is implemented successfully.


Has to be, or atleast should be, since the Govt. is cracking down on terrorism, this is a move which should've been taken a long time ago. I used to think the cellphone companies were actually keeping a track of our IMEI no., isn't that the way its supposed to be?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Excellent move by the government!!

But, what about those people who already own it? I wonder how will Government tackle that. This will be a tough task for sure.


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ any mobile could be easily tracked by the government..i think the plan will work as that the telecoms network will only accept a phone with approved imie..just like genuine phone like nokia,SE And all..i;am not sure about this..just a guess


----------



## ionicsachin (Dec 24, 2008)

Good step taken by government, I was feeling quite frust when people used to think wrong abt my O2 XDA Neo


----------



## sibot (Dec 24, 2008)

It'll be not that difficult to implement, the service provider will block any cellphone that doesn't have an IMEI no. and not let the cellphone register on its network to use its services. Every IMEI no. is unique, but it can be cloned by using softwares, which again is illegal.



> The IMEI (14 decimal digits plus a check digit) or IMEISV (16 digits) includes information on the origin, model, and serial number of the device.


----------



## rosemolr (Dec 28, 2008)

yesterday i saw an ad of china phone which says that it have approved imie number and all legal stuffs are ok with it and the crap is only 3000/- just like old touch screens..seems like they are returned with double power..but i just hate like anything..what do you think guys.no one can stop this utter craps ha.?


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 28, 2008)

it would be nice if these phones are banned, they make such loud horrible noise while travelling...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

Any news ?Have some phones stopped working?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 7, 2009)

No improvements so far, china mobiles are still widely available & used.


----------

